# Grant's Regulatory Principle of Eating: Thou Shalt Eat......Papa John's Double Cheeseburger Pizza



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2020)

In case you missed my previous threads on the Regulatory Principle of Eating:






KFC- Cheeto Chicken Sandwich


Funny but true. Something I probably would have invented as a middle school kid staying at home in the summer time. https://www.kfc.com/cheetos-pop-up-party




puritanboard.com









KFC-Donut Chicken Sandwich


Dear PB, I know many of us have barely had time to process and enjoy the Cheesy Cheeto Chicken Sandwich (See:https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/kfc-cheeto-chicken-sandwich.98688/) However, KFC is pushing the limits of Chicken Sandwich orthodoxy once again with the Donut Chicken Sandwich...




puritanboard.com









Is Your Chicken Turning Out Less than Orthodox?


Has your chicken thigh love life been a little stale? Time to mix things up! Found a new “go too” dry rub for grilled chicken thighs. Now not only do my little girls and wife love it, but we have also tested on 2 other families so far and the outcome have been the same “That’s GOOD Chicken!” I...




puritanboard.com






So here is the New Thing, YES IT IS DELICIOUS and may be the Popeye's Chicken Sandwich of the Fast Food Pizza Culture. My only recommendation is that if you order require a "light sauce". The Pizza is better than the Papadia version. And yes, it actually looked like the picture both times I ordered it. So EAT IT!!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 9, 2020)

Pickles?


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Pickles?


Chris, it doesn't matter how you feel, its the RPE

But seriously, I know I know. However, the pickles are a big part of what make it so delicious surprisingly, in my opinion.


----------



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Dec 9, 2020)

That picture grosses me out. The actual pizza may look delicious but not that picture


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 9, 2020)

I am a diabetic so try to avoid processed food.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2020)

It's neck & neck!


----------



## earl40 (Dec 9, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I am a diabetic so try to avoid processed food.


I also am a diabetic though I do not try too hard,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 9, 2020)

G said:


> It's neck & neck!


That’s what you think.

_Yours truly,
Dominion. _

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## LilyG (Dec 9, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Pickles?


Maybe he's pregnant.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 9, 2020)

I am in America, so this week I must try that Popeyes Chicken Sandwich.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2020)

Pergamum said:


> I am in America, so this week I must try that Popeyes Chicken Sandwich.


At this point your just a boy who cried wolf! Try it already!!!!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 9, 2020)

G said:


> At this point your just a boy who cried wolf! Try it already!!!!


SOON! I am trying to eat healthier ...and I am afraid the power of the Chicken Sandwich will captivate me such that I will lose all control.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2020)

EcclesiaDiscens. said:


> That picture grosses me out. The actual pizza may look delicious but not that picture







Feel free to make this your PB Profile Banner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2020)

LilyG said:


> Maybe he's pregnant.


Corny Dad Joke: Why yes, pregnant with this Pizza (followed by evil laugh). Then my 6 year old daughter (who laughs at all my jokes) burst into laughter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 9, 2020)

G said:


> ...my 6 year old daughter (who laughs at all my jokes)...


At least you have _one_ person in your life who likes your jokes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Dec 9, 2020)

Cheeseburger pizza:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 9, 2020)

Andrew35 said:


> Cheeseburger pizza:
> 
> View attachment 7616


You were better as a raccoon!


----------



## jw (Dec 9, 2020)

This so called Grant's Regulatory Principle is not _*grant*_ed, must be rejected, and is trash.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Relztrah (Dec 9, 2020)

All things are lawful, but not all things are profitable.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Taylor (Dec 9, 2020)

Joshua said:


> This so called Grant's Regulatory Principle is not _*grant*_ed, must be rejected, and is trash.


Well, that escalated quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 9, 2020)

I voted no because you used an Elizabethan pronoun in the thread's title. As an NIV Onlyist, I will not partake in such declension.

Reactions: Wow 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Dec 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I voted no because you used an Elizabethan pronoun in the thread's title. As an NIV Onlyist, I will not partake in such declension.


Where's that angry face emoji!!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm sorry, had to say no. I only eat homemade scratch dishes...unless they are Banquet TV dinners on sale.

Reactions: Love 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 10, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> That’s what you think.
> 
> _Yours truly,
> Dominion. _



It is after 5 am in the morning over here, and hundreds of thousands of votes mysteriously appear for one party.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 10, 2020)

VictorBravo said:


> I'm sorry, had to say no. I only eat homemade scratch dishes...unless they are Banquet TV dinners on sale.


Well at least your covering both ends of the pendulum swing. I will rephrase: "I only eat home grown/homemade stuff unless those Pepperoni Hot pockets go on sale baby!


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 10, 2020)

Time to find where there is a Papa John's around me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EcclesiaDiscens. (Dec 10, 2020)

G said:


> View attachment 7615
> 
> 
> Feel free to make this your PB Profile Banner!


I’m gonna have to do that and then make my profile picture a huge cup of marinara sauce

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 10, 2020)

EcclesiaDiscens. said:


> I’m gonna have to do that and then make my profile picture a huge cup of marinara sauce


A just penance indeed!


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 10, 2020)

Come on people it’s virtual covid-safe voting, we should be getting better turnout!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LilyG (Dec 10, 2020)

We would make it.... And make it better. 

Boom.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 10, 2020)

LilyG said:


> We would make it.... And make it better.
> 
> Boom.


I guess that means you would at least have to try it once for reference otherwise you would never REALLY know!


----------



## LilyG (Dec 10, 2020)

G said:


> I guess that means you would at least have to try it once for reference otherwise you would never REALLY know


Noooooo


----------



## jw (Dec 10, 2020)

***TRASH***

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 10, 2020)

Still would.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 10, 2020)

Joshua said:


> TRASH


Tasty
Ravishing
Awesome
Satisfying
Hungorgeous

Well said Joshua!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 10, 2020)

And now I’ll retire my food humor until the next worthy inspiration cometh!


----------



## LilyG (Dec 10, 2020)

G said:


> And now I’ll retire my food humor until the next worthy inspiration cometh!



I'm pre-voting:  

I also pre-sicked.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 10, 2020)

There are less yes votes...?
Are you sure you are really Reformed? Or just binding consciences?


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 11, 2020)

We are surging!!!!!! Come ONNNN Taste It.

Motivation:

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jonathco (Dec 11, 2020)

earl40 said:


> I also am a diabetic though I do not try too hard,


Same, I am a type 1 diabetic and would totally eat this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 11, 2020)

@earl40 

We need your vote earl.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 11, 2020)

The pizza that even entices those with diabeatus to endanger their very lives (evil laugh)!

Side note: my father-in-law (also diabetic) is the one you recommended it to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jonathco (Dec 11, 2020)

G said:


> The pizza that even entices those with diabeatus to endanger their very lives (evil laugh)!
> 
> Side note: my father-in-law (also diabetic) is the one you recommended it to me


Us diabetics embrace verse 16 of Psalm 139:



> Your eyes saw my unformed substance; in your book were written, every one of them, the days that were formed for me, when as yet there was none of them.



My days are numbered by sovereign God... What can double cheeseburger pizza do to me?

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 11, 2020)

How can you settle for a tie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 12, 2020)

I’ve now closed the poll to lock in victory!!!!! 
Shame to you na-sayers!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 12, 2020)

Some moderator has appeared to abuse their authority!


----------



## py3ak (Dec 12, 2020)

G said:


> Some moderator has appeared to abuse their authority!



The poll said it was closing tomorrow at 10:31! I got in before that deadline. Any refusal to certify these poll results is nothing but contumacy. Plus, it was an honest answer. I have never eaten anything from Papa John's, so I'm certainly not going to start with this nightmare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 12, 2020)

py3ak said:


> The poll said it was closing tomorrow at 10:31! I got in before that deadline. Any refusal to certify these poll results is nothing but contumacy. Plus, it was an honest answer. I have never eaten anything from Papa John's, so I'm certainly not going to start with this nightmare.


I reserve the right to bend this election to my will!! You need to worry about contuming this pizza !

Ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 12, 2020)

Poll reopened to allow PB peasants (myself included) to combat the tyranny of Ruben (not to be confused with another delicious food item)!


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Dec 12, 2020)

G said:


> Poll reopened to allow PB peasants (myself included) to combat the tyranny of Ruben (not to be confused with another delicious food item)!


This is the PB equivalent of finding a briefcase full of photocopied ballots!!! The steal is in!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 12, 2020)

If any brave souls try this pie while the thread is open please provide some review!


----------



## py3ak (Dec 12, 2020)

Here you have it, ladies and gentlemen. Behold the entitlement mentality of the Pizza Party, where everything that doesn't go their way is, by definition, tyranny. I expect to be sequestered at any moment and admitted to a reeducation camp where cheeseburger pizza is the only item served in the canteen.


G said:


> I reserve the right to bend this election to my will!! You need to worry about contuming this pizza !





G said:


> Poll reopened to allow PB peasants (myself included) to combat the tyranny of Ruben (not to be confused with another delicious food item)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Dec 12, 2020)

I just got and ate half the pizza you suggested...very good. Tastes exactly like a cheeseburger. The pickles also work surprisingly well. I also drenched it in the garlic sauce you get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## ZackF (Dec 14, 2020)

Did Ruben drop 130,000 votes at 4am?


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 14, 2020)

ZackF said:


> Did Ruben drop 130,000 votes at 4am?


I would not be surprised. I think he probably just offered stimulus money to encourage pizza lovers to keep silent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Dec 14, 2020)

It looks like sanity has prevailed, although with an uncomfortably narrow margin.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 14, 2020)

I am not a Papa Johns guy, but I’ve had this pie 3-4 times now and it has been consistently delicious each time. Don’t follow the majority!!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Logan (Dec 15, 2020)

G said:


> I am not a Papa Johns guy, but I’ve had this pie *3-4 times now*


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 15, 2020)

Logan said:


> View attachment 7633


Hungry. So very hungry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 15, 2020)

G said:


> I’ve had this pie 3-4 times now


I've never been to a Papa Johns, but how long has this been available? A week or two?

I think you might well be a Papa Johns guy. 

I agree with Logan. Further, I haven't had pizza in more than a year because it takes not quite that long for me to get over it....


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 15, 2020)

VictorBravo said:


> I've never been to a Papa Johns, but how long has this been available? A week or two?
> 
> I think you might well be a Papa Johns guy.


That’s my whole point Vic. This pie has the power of altering Pizza allegiances! When it came to fast food pizza and my cheat day (normally on Keto), my family would go the dominoes route, not so much anymore!

Beware, once you order you’ll find it difficult to alter your family pizza nights! Don’t knock it until you try it Mr. Banquet!!


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 15, 2020)

If anyone wanted to change there vote to a “yes” message Ruben since he has special poll power!!

This may be a historical PB Iron Chef thread. Has any Iron Chef poll ever gotten as much poll participation? Not likely! Eat it!!

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 15, 2020)

I reopened the poll and voted No.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 15, 2020)

The Admins are clearly conspiring and the head of this snake is showing! Even the PB is not a strong enough bulwark for cheesy pickle pizza tyranny!!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 15, 2020)

G said:


> family pizza nights!


There has never been such a thing in our household.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## py3ak (Dec 15, 2020)

G said:


> If anyone wanted to change there vote to a “yes” message Ruben since he has special poll power!!
> 
> This may be a historical PB Iron Chef thread. Has any Iron Chef poll ever gotten as much poll participation? Not likely! Eat it!!


This baseless allegation again? When I voted, the poll said it would close the following day at 10:31 am.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 15, 2020)

py3ak said:


> This baseless allegation again? When I voted, the poll said it would close the following day at 10:31 am.


Ruben, Ruben, Ruben..... we PB peasants might believeth thou if your fellow Chris Coldaswell... did not make the same authoritative move to increase the nays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 15, 2020)

I think we might try this tonight...

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## py3ak (Dec 15, 2020)

G said:


> Ruben, Ruben, Ruben..... we PB peasants might believeth thou if your fellow Chris Coldaswell... did not make the same authoritative move to increase the nays


The difference is that Chris _said_ he reopened the poll. It's clear that the more you give people the opportunity for a free and fair election the more overwhelmingly they reject the unnatural combination of dissonant foodstuffs.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 15, 2020)

py3ak said:


> The difference is that Chris _said_ he reopened the poll. It's clear that the more you give people the opportunity for a free and fair election the more overwhelmingly they reject the unnatural combination of dissonant foodstuffs.


I think it shows people will just vote after the polls are closed...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 22, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Dec 22, 2020)

TRASH, and it ain't an acronym for anything.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 22, 2020)

Joshua said:


> TRASH, and it ain't an acronym for anything.


Is all Pizza Trash to you?....or just this one?


----------



## jw (Dec 22, 2020)

G said:


> Is all Pizza Trash to you?....or just this one?


Your "principle" of eating. TRASH.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

